
Is There a Bot to Generate StackOverflow Answer from IRC Channel Logs? - onetimePete
I&#x27;m in a very small software community- we have a wiki, which is eternally outdated, because we are understaffed. We tryied to run a Answers page, and it failed due to maintenance- all we have is IRC, with someone who can answer- sometimes and the board.
So is there a way to generate answers from IRC-ChatLogs and boards?
======
onetimePete
Nobody? Could you train a neural network to do that? Or should i try classic
text parsing, looking for question answer queues? I'm quite willing to put in
some work, if its a one time effort.

